# EP4D radio vs EP4P radio performance



## number1kgfan (Sep 4, 2011)

I just updated to the EP4D radio using the modem updater found here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10567-ep4dstockcwmfull-deodexed-stock-modemupdater-extras/

How has the EP4D radio performed for you? Do you feel Samsung/Verizon has made an improvement (or was it a bad experience and you went back to an older radio)?

Have you achieved better reliability and signal strength and/or speed with EP4D? Thanks for your input!


----------

